# Asa - florida state championship - info



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ASA Florida State Championship

Date:	Saturday, July 17-18, 2010
Time:	8:00am - 3:00pm
Shotgun starts at both days. 
Location:	Daytona Archers - Daytona Beach, FL 
Description 
2010 Florida ASA State Championships
30 targets all McKenzies
We will be shooting the same format that is shot on the Pro/Am level=
So, if your class shoots all known - Pro/Am you will shoot that here
Classes that shoot 1/2 unknown / 1/2 unknown - same here
and if your class shoots all unknown - same as well.

We will also have door prizes from many of those vendors of the ASA:
VICTORY ARCHERY
BOHNING ARCHERY
COFFEY MANUFACTURING
AEP 
DOINKER
LIMBSAVER
more to be possibly added...

SOY awards will be decided upon aggregate points plus your State shoot score.

SOY PERSONS:

Here are the Final standings before the Championshps: Your score will be added to this total for the OVERALL WINNER of the following Classes: This year we will be putting out around 700-800 dollars in SOY monies. This has been a great year and I am very thank for all the clubs and all their efforts they have put forth. 
*
TRADITIONAL*:
1) ARTHUR BENT 159 PTS
*
WOMAN'S KNOWN 40*
1) CHERI HOULE 182 PTS

*WOMEN'S OPEN*
1) ERICA LUNDEEN 188PTS
2) BLISS McCLOSKEY 184PTS

*OPEN A*
1) KEVIN McCLOSKEY 206PTS
2) JOSE VIDAL 175PTS
3) MIKE HART 167PTS

*OPEN B*
1) CHARLES TOLER 174PTS
*
KNOWN 45*
1) GLEN KLAWITTER 182PTS
2) MARK SMITH 154PTS

*MEN'S HUNTER*
1) MIKE WILLIAMS 228PTS
2) BRANDON OGDEN 200PTS
3) JOE HEIST 182PTS
4) STEVE VAN DAM 181PTS
5) FRANK OGDEN 159PTS
*
REMEMBER *: YOU MUST SHOOT THE CHAMPIONSHIP AND YOUR OVERALL SCORE WILL BE APPLIED FOR THE SOY AWARDS.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Tim thanks again for scheduling so far away that Buzz and I can't come and shoot. :smile: Good luck to all the Florida shooters. I will see you at the Classic.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> Tim thanks again for scheduling so far away that Buzz and I can't come and shoot. :smile: Good luck to all the Florida shooters. I will see you at the Classic.



Dan...yeah that is too bad....We actually have had more traditional shooters shoot this year. I believe it's been about 12-15 shooters.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Is that 8am registration or 8 am shotgun?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Is that 8am registration or 8 am shotgun?


Registration


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Bubba Dean said:


> Tim thanks again for scheduling so far away that Buzz and I can't come and shoot. :smile: Good luck to all the Florida shooters. I will see you at the Classic.


Dan it would be most awesome if you just showed up in Daytona to shoot with us! What the heck it can't be more than 17-18 hours tops.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks, We'll be there. It says Saturday 17-18th... is it 15 targets Saturday, and 15 targets Sunday. Or do You have the option to shoot all in one day?


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Vero I would love to come down. I even think there is a family there who might put me up and feed me.:smile: Unfortunately you are right about that 17-18 hours thing(I know that is why Tim scheduled it like that:angel. Besides I will be in Tennessee for the IBO Trad World that weekend. Best of luck to Erika. She is on a roll and the Florida SOY will look good with her other trophies.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Is the SOY and the Florida State Champion two different categories?

Lets say Matt Varnes the Open B Pro decides to show up and shoots 30 up and beats everyone as usual. And the guy with the Open B SOY points shoots 28 up also. Would Matt be Fla. State Open B Champ and the other guy would be SOY for Florida????????

Will Open C have a State Champ?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ABTABB said:


> Thanks, We'll be there. It says Saturday 17-18th... is it 15 targets Saturday, and 15 targets Sunday. Or do You have the option to shoot all in one day?


You can shoot it all in one day.....or over two days....>It's your choice.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Floridaboy said:


> Is the SOY and the Florida State Champion two different categories?
> 
> Lets say Matt Varnes the Open B Pro decides to show up and shoots 30 up and beats everyone as usual. And the guy with the Open B SOY points shoots 28 up also. Would Matt be Fla. State Open B Champ and the other guy would be SOY for Florida????????
> 
> Will Open C have a State Champ?


They are two completely different catagories..........You have had to shot a set number of Florida ASA qualifiers to be considered in the running for SOY.
The score from the championship.....will be applied to those that are contention for shooter of the year.....

Ohh, trust me there wont be a 30 up on any of the classes that shoot unknown 

So, to answer your questions.....Yes, that is what would be the case. IF that would happen.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Floridaboy said:


> Will Open C have a State Champ?


Yes, His name is Phil PSomething... (I think He's like a Doctor or something)


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Floridaboy said:


> Is the SOY and the Florida State Champion two different categories?
> 
> Lets say Matt Varnes the Open B Pro decides to show up and shoots 30 up and beats everyone as usual. And the guy with the Open B SOY points shoots 28 up also. Would Matt be Fla. State Open B Champ and the other guy would be SOY for Florida????????
> 
> Will Open C have a State Champ?


:rofl:

You skeered Doc? Matt wins this he is the state champ for open b, soy is for guys who shot fl state events. Open C has a state champ, but no soy(just like proams). 

AB.... you can shoot them all in one day. Usually it's 15 lunch 15.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Floridaboy;....
Will Open C have a State Champ?[/QUOTE said:


> Yes, there is a Open C State Champion that will be awarded


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> They are two completely different catagories..........You have had to shot a set number of Florida ASA qualifiers to be considered in the running for SOY.
> The score from the championship.....will be applied to those that are contention for shooter of the year.....
> 
> Ohh, trust me there wont be a 30 up on any of the classes that shoot unknown
> ...



Hahahahahahaha....I'm taken bets he smokes your course.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

ABTABB said:


> Yes, His name is Phil Somethingorother...


Coughcoughdrsandbaggerphilcoughcough....doc can you cover that head, the sun is blinding reflecting off that thang.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah... I wouldn't bet a nickel He couldn't shoot +30up on 30 targets (half known)... I've seen Him do it too many times on 24 targets.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't know anybody named Phil.....LOL...I've got nine rabbits feet....four lucky pennies......six chicken feet from across the street........never mind I CAN'T JUDGE YARDAGE.


I don't know if I'd say no one will shoot 30 up......If he's on a roll it could happen.........at least I can claim I'm kin by the son-in-law clause.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

I grew up at the beach....sand is just part of the program.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Just be ready to shoot from a platform. Oh and I guess bring plenty of arrows since it's gonna be so tough.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Just be ready to shoot from a platform. Oh and I guess bring plenty of arrows since it's gonna be so tough.


We wil not be using the platform..... We have something else in store (snicker) 


It's not going to be too difficult it's going to fun , enjoyable and challenging for all. 

Im looking for a great turn out and a for everyone to have a great fun time


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah there was too much crying last year about the platform so Tim had to discontinue its use.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking forward to it! I didn't shoot in near as many qualifiers as I wanted to this year, but this will be a fun shoot. Lots of good shooters (also great guys) in Hunter class this year should make for a great tournament.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> Looking forward to it! I didn't shoot in near as many qualifiers as I wanted to this year, but this will be a fun shoot. Lots of good shooters (also great guys) in Hunter class this year should make for a great tournament.


Im looking for that class to be one of the biggest ones... around 30+ if all goes well.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

i hope you guys have a grat championship
NC is this weekend and believe me it will be talked about for a long time.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Bubba Dean said:


> Vero I would love to come down. I even think there is a family there who might put me up and feed me.:smile: Unfortunately you are right about that 17-18 hours thing(I know that is why Tim scheduled it like that:angel. Besides I will be in Tennessee for the IBO Trad World that weekend. Best of luck to Erika. She is on a roll and the Florida SOY will look good with her other trophies.


Dan anytime you come this way let us know. Caleb has a bunk bed for ya!


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I appreciate you and your family. See at the Classic. Better bring your "longhandles" down there I heard it is chilly.:smile:


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> Im looking for that class to be one of the biggest ones... around 30+ if all goes well.


Sweet! That would be incredible for Hunter class.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

looking forward to this shoot!


----------



## MWilliams (May 21, 2010)

Glad to hear that you will be shooting John. Looks like hunter class will have some stiff competition. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

FOR THOSE that DO not know where the Range is located:

here is the clubs website:

http://daytonaarchers.com


http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=D...9.175819&longitude=-81.060526&geocode=ADDRESS


now the star is on the wrong bend....It's the lower bend as to where the gate entrance is.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> FOR THOSE that DO not know where the Range is located:
> 
> here is the clubs website:
> 
> ...


Here's their other website as well. 
http://www.daytonaarchers.org/index.html


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Tim it looks like Tyler and I will be there. We will come in Saturday and shoot Sunday.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Great  This is going to be a awesome event this year.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

MWilliams said:


> Glad to hear that you will be shooting John. Looks like hunter class will have some stiff competition. I'm looking forward to it!


Mike! Hunter class is going to be tough. I was actually thinking about changing classes and shooting one of the open classes, until Tim said the he expected Hunter class to be pretty big. I'd rather shoot in Hunter with all of the good competition. Other than the Pro/Ams it's pretty rare these days to have a good sized hunter class.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is a few answers to a few questions:

Do we have to shoot both days?
Answer) No, you can either shoot: All Saturday...All Sunday...or 15 Sat. 15 Sunday....It's your choice 

Will we be using the Platform?
No, but in its place we will be having trust your shooting group....You will have to shoot blind on a target your group will set your sight and will have to trust them. ( Just remember if they make you miss) Turnabout is fair play...((LMAO))) No seriously though....We will not be using the platform, but we plan to having something unique in its place... (Those that know me) Do know I add a little bit of different target shot at state shoot. for example..
Aripeka.- The gator in the creek as you were standing over top of it. 


The cost : $25 bucks for ALL adult classes

Also, we will be shooting the same format style as the Pro/Ams...So in other words. So however your class shoots the national shoots we will be doing that here.
We will have a stake for the 50 yard classes on some targets... It will be black.

This years awards are new looking for both the plaques and buckles....
Also the SOY awards will have a little different look to them as well.

Also, We will be having door prizes So even if you don't win place or show...You still could be a winner of something
We have some really nice items from: Doinker ..Bohning....Victory....Muzzy...Coffey Mfg....AEP...LimbSaver...Outdoor Pro...


----------



## MWilliams (May 21, 2010)

Well I think that you will get your wish John. Should be a good size group with plenty of talent. I just hope that you and Steve don't whoop me like you guys did at the Kimpfer Shoot!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

New info:

For those that come to shoot on Saturday.....We will be having the local 4H chapter there to serve a lunch. So, please help support these kids. 

Sunday, as of right now lunch time will be up to yourselves.


----------



## Mataboy (Mar 27, 2008)

Bump!!


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow!! What a showing for ASA SOY from Everglades Archers! 8 names on the list. I think we will push for a State Championship down south next year!:wink:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

We will have a 10 target practice 3d range open for the whole weekend....It will be on the honor system...... Of just a small cost of $5.00 a person for the whole weekend. 

The range that will be used is the range before you get the platform.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

We're heading down Friday night... The Food & Drinks on site, as well as the practice range will be a nice addition this Year...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

IMPORTANT INFO:

IF you had shot in the first 3 qualifiers Everglades , Daytona ...and Brevard in the Bow Novice class or Open C class.....YOU need to see me to get your reimbursement monies that was paid for the SOY...of which we do not have for those classes......AGAIN....YOU must see me at the shoot. 

Thanks.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Is the collared shirt rule in effect..?


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

You wear a collared shirt everywhere else you go......what would be different....but please just leave the tie and jacket at home....tell your wife your don't have to wear it because it is going to be hot!


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I had a member of my club who shot in some of the qualifiers ask if his family could shoot even though they didn't participate in any qualifiers. Anyone know?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

hope you guys have a great turn out and good luck to everyone.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Floridaboy said:


> You wear a collared shirt everywhere else you go......what would be different....but please just leave the tie and jacket at home....tell your wife your don't have to wear it because it is going to be hot!


Ha, I've only got 2 collared shirts, and they both have Circle C logos on them...:embara: 

Ya'll still coming, and are You bringing Superman-In-Law..? He said something about pitching a double-header..?



JuniorsOutdoor said:


> I had a member of my club who shot in some of the qualifiers ask if his family could shoot even though they didn't participate in any qualifiers. Anyone know?


As far as I know, They can at least shoot for Fun... Not 100% certain though.


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

Not sure what he is doing...I went surfing today and coming to get my belt buckle tomorrow....lol.


----------



## stdoc102 (Aug 6, 2009)

Results Please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

stdoc102 said:


> Results Please!!!!!!!!!!


You'll have to wait a little bit...I have over 120plus names to type out...plus im a little tired right now


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> You'll have to wait a little bit...I have over 120plus names to type out...plus* im a little tired right now*




Tired???? Man all you did was ride the four wheeler around all day.:mg::mg:

Just kidding as hot as it was you didn't have to move to get wore out. Great course very difficult from the black stakes. LLLOOONNNGGGG yardages that were very deceiving!!


Daytona Archers did a fantastic job. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up Oops so did you Tim.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Did I win? Did I win? LOL!


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I want to thank 3rdplace for being a fine competitor and excellent mentor to my son. If it wasn't for your encouraging words at the end I don't think he would have done what he did. I really enjoyed meeting you and look forward to shooting wiht you in the future.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Bubba Dean said:


> Did I win? Did I win? LOL!


Yes you did but I have no idea what you won. Tim said something about a SPECIAL prize for you.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Tim and Daytona Archers. Thanks for a super challenging course that reminded me that I really do need to practice judging yardage


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Good ranges as usual, that 4yrd Javelina was slightly sadistic though...:mg:


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

VeroShooter said:


> I want to thank 3rdplace for being a fine competitor and excellent mentor to my son. If it wasn't for your encouraging words at the end I don't think he would have done what he did. I really enjoyed meeting you and look forward to shooting wiht you in the future.




Caleb is a heck of an archer and an extremely well mannered young man. You and your wife should be proud to have such an impressive young man for a son. I know he impressed me and I was honored to shoot with him. 

When the choices were laid out for him he made excellent decisions on the course he should take. He reasoned the risk/reward better than we did!! For a 9 year old he handled himself with a maturity far beyond his years. I can see him going places in archery and in life. 


And again it was a pleasure to shoot with you both.


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

Great shoot Tim and Daytona Archers! That "B" range was the toughest course that I've shot this whole season. I think 10 or 11 of 15 animals were over 40 yards out.:mg: Way to keep us real!!!:wink:


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Easily the most challenging hunter course I shot all year. Loved it! It was a great year for Florida ASA and I have a hunch next year will be even better.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

JuniorsOutdoor said:


> Easily the most challenging hunter course I shot all year. Loved it! It was a great year for Florida ASA and I have a hunch next year will be even better.


You are definitley right about that! Sometime when you get a chance PM me about your club and next years shoots.


----------



## CBLArcher (Mar 5, 2007)

Good job to Tim & Daytona Archers! We all appreciate the hard work that went into setting up the shoot. Tim, any idea when all the scores will be posted up?


----------



## Elwood Hoyt (Jun 18, 2010)

Damn, that 4wheeler better have HD shocks. Just post the top 3 per class.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Glad you Florida boys and girls had a great shoot. Give Tim a break he worked hard for you not just this weekend but for a few weeks putting this together. Besides I will give him enough grief for everyone.:wink:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ok..............Here are some photos.................I dunno what the camera man was doing when I wasnt ready in a few of these....but hey I can laugh at myself  Enjoy...

http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh55/bhtr3d/?action=view&current=0688cc74.pbw


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

Tim, any place we can find a list of the final scores? Would like to get up a banner at our club saluting our members who placed.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I hope he only posts positions and not scores. That was a humbling course.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

3rdplace said:


> I hope he only posts positions and not scores. That was a humbling course.


I did my best to lose our cards


----------



## stdoc102 (Aug 6, 2009)

Please put up everones and not just the top 3 Please. I need motovation for next year!!!!!!


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

stdoc102 said:


> Please put up everones and not just the top 3 Please. I need motovation for next year!!!!!!


I need motivation,Lasik,a Brain Transplant,Valium...and the list goes on.It was a fun shoot and I got to shot with a good group of people.:happy:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll have them all up shortly


----------

